# speeding fines



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

just a quick question, i keep hearing about the speeding fines in dubai i was just wondering if they also operate on a points system like in the uk. i could do without getting a driving ban


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

BIG ADD said:


> just a quick question, i keep hearing about the speeding fines in dubai i was just wondering if they also operate on a points system like in the uk. i could do without getting a driving ban


Yes they do - a system of black points but it is not as draconian as in Europe/UK so you won't get any points for speeding less than 50 km above the speed limit. The following link give you an idea 

Dubai Police

and also

UAE – New Black Points System for Traffic Offences in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and other emirates | The Dubai Expat Diaries

Put it this way - I have never managed to have a licence so points-free for such a long period of time (famous last words). Helps that my car is an old heap of course.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Come over and drive like a complete idiot... it is fine. Would take a whole lot to build up enough points and if you get to the point, you can always go and have tea and coffee, let them know you will never do it again, and you will be fine anyhow. Oh, does help if you get a local to go in and do the bartering to get things reduced... (unfortunately, this really works)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG ADD said:


> just a quick question, i keep hearing about the speeding fines in dubai i was just wondering if they also operate on a points system like in the uk. i could do without getting a driving ban


I actually nearly got to the limit with the points, but drove more carefully and now clean. Even if you do hit the limit theres an option to pay a fine and have them halved, and after that you can elect to go to a correctional course and then they halve it when completed. The laws are more flexible here then the UK and europe.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I actually nearly got to the limit with the points, but drove more carefully and now clean. Even if you do hit the limit theres an option to pay a fine and have them halved, and after that you can elect to go to a correctional course and then they halve it when completed. The laws are more flexible here then the UK and europe.


That´s right and that´s why nothing will change of the driving behaviour here!


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

Drive in Abu Dhabi; all fines are subject to a 50% discount


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

junkymoe said:


> Drive in Abu Dhabi; all fines are subject to a 50% discount



Just as well! I've had 2 speeding fines in the space of three weeks!! Sneaky cameras on Sheikh Zayed bridge!!


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Do you get a text message or something like that to let you know about the fines?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you get a text message or something like that to let you know about the fines?
> 
> ...


If you register for the service, then yes, they will send you a text whenever you have a new traffic fine.

I have a rental car so rely on the rental company to check for fines, pay them and backcharge to me.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks, just the same as in Qatar then.

By the way, and sorry for taking this off topic, did you go to Montreal a month or so back?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andrew Landin said:


> Thanks, just the same as in Qatar then.
> 
> By the way, and sorry for taking this off topic, did you go to Montreal a month or so back?


No, never been to Canada.


----------

